# Went up to a random girl and told her I thought she was cute!



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

She was in the supermarket, I was holding some stuff I was buying. I went up to her, dropping my stuff in the process of course.

I pick it up and I'm like "Excuse me..."

She's like "Oh its okay"

Then I'm like, shaking from nervousness of course, "Oh excuse me for interrupting your shopping. I just wanted to say I thought you were kinda cute...what are you cooking with that cheese?"

She's then like "I'm making a sandwich for my sick boyfriend"

Me: "Oh have you ever had cheese curds?"

Her: "No I haven't"

Me: "Oh they're awesome. You can put then on fries and melt them and they taste amazing. See you later!"

Her: Thanks!

She is the third person in the world that I've said "I think you're cute/pretty" to. Hopefully there will be many more!


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Her reaction depends on one thing, and one thing only: your appearance. That's the truth. If you were an ugly guy, she'd be creeped out and think you're some rapist. Especially if you were an older guy.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Good job complimenting a female. Now try to get her to compliment you *SEXUALLY.* That's the real test.


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't know you, but I am proud of you! Yay you!


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I've never talked to anyone random but it's funny how girl's rejection technique is always to mention they're taken. I guess it's an easy escape


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

versikk said:


> I've never talked to anyone random but it's funny how girl's rejection technique is always to mention they're taken. I guess it's an easy escape


Yeah. (Not to blame other girls though, because a lot of times girls do that because they're afraid that if they just say "sorry I'm not interested in being in a relationship but you seem like a nice guy" the dudes going to get all aggressive.)


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

tbh it sounds like you made her extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

hailstorm129 said:


> Yeah. (Not to blame other girls though, because a lot of times girls do that because they're afraid that if they just say "sorry I'm not interested in being in a relationship but you seem like a nice guy" the dudes going to get all aggressive.)


Yep, guys are dix


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

hailstorm129 said:


> Yeah. (Not to blame other girls though, because a lot of times girls do that because they're afraid that if they just say "sorry I'm not interested in being in a relationship but you seem like a nice guy" the dudes going to get all aggressive.)


I like how the girl in the OP's story worked that she had a BF in there immediately. Very smooth and organic saying she was using the cheese for her BF instead of just blurting it out of nowhere. lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Her reaction depends on one thing, and one thing only: your appearance. That's the truth. If you were an ugly guy, she'd be creeped out and think you're some rapist. Especially if you were an older guy.


ROFL! Me a good looking guy? I should post a pic to show you I'm not.



hailstorm129 said:


> I don't know you, but I am proud of you! Yay you!


Thanks!!!



hailstorm129 said:


> Yeah. (Not to blame other girls though, because a lot of times girls do that because they're afraid that if they just say "sorry I'm not interested in being in a relationship but you seem like a nice guy" the dudes going to get all aggressive.)


That happened to a friend of mine yesterday. Apparently if you say no to a guy, you're a b***h. Entitled as*hat.



SilentLyric said:


> tbh it sounds like you made her extremely uncomfortable.


I'm training "day game" PUA with a friend of mine. He told me something he learned which is absolutely true. "Your face is a mirror. If you are really nervous and uncomfortable, she'll be really nervous and uncomfortable. If you're smooth and calm, she'll be calm too".

In other words, I agree, I made her uncomfortable. But that's where practice comes in. This is the first day approach I've ever made. When I start to get smooth, it'll get less uncomfortable for the woman.



Darktower776 said:


> I like how the girl in the OP's story worked that she had a BF in there immediately. Very smooth and organic saying she was using the cheese for her BF instead of just blurting it out of nowhere. lol


Yeah she whipped that one right out. There was no gap of silence. I wonder if she's had practice with that one, what with guys hitting on her all the time.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Her reaction depends on one thing, and one thing only: your appearance. That's the truth. If you were an ugly guy, she'd be creeped out and think you're some rapist. Especially if you were an older guy.


This is me. So I'm hot now?

If I can do it with my looks, you can too.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^ Don't stress, you're still look fine without being all dressed up and a messy hair. 

The hair does give you a youthful look but some might see it as you're a pothead or something.

Anyway, good job on trying to get to know girls.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I feel that your approach would be better for a bar/club/social settings, maybe even in school. At the grocery stores, workplace, type settings, you could have omitted the "you're kinda cute" part and still struck a nice conversation with her like you did.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

I never suggested that you're "good looking", just that you're "not ugly".


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

foe said:


> I feel that your approach would be better for a bar/club/social settings, maybe even in school. At the grocery stores, workplace, type settings, you could have omitted the "you're kinda cute" part and still struck a nice conversation with her like you did.


This way has its advantages:

1.) The woman doesn't have to wonder what your intentions are. It seems like a lot of women are in denial about guys asking them for their number, thinking that it could be to be "just friends. No. If they asked for your number, it's because they want to go on a date with you.
2.) You get to learn that expressing sexual interest doesn't automatically make you a creep, and that getting rejected isn't that bad.

My friend has opened with "Excuse me, I think you have nice legs" :surprise: and ended up talking to the girl for three minutes. "I think you're kinda cute" is pretty innocuous.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

sad thing is she may not have even had a b/f and just said so to shut you down


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

"Kinda cute" seems a bit insulting though doesn't it?

Just say, "Wow! You're really pretty." or "You're very attractive."

I'd be insulted if a girl says to me, "you're kinda smart."


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Every guy except for Zyzz has gotten the "I have a boyfriend' before so don't fret. Good exposure work. But that was pretty funny how she mentioned him immedietly


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> I like how the girl in the OP's story worked that she had a BF in there immediately. Very smooth and organic saying she was using the cheese for her BF instead of just blurting it out of nowhere. lol


Very smooth indeed. Sigh, if only girls didn't have to learn to do that.


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

Darktower776 said:


> I like how the girl in the OP's story worked that she had a BF in there immediately. Very smooth and organic saying she was using the cheese for her BF instead of just blurting it out of nowhere. lol


Very smooth indeed. Sigh, if only girls didn't have to learn to do that.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Good for you. I've thought about doing this many times myself. I once had a customer who had really pretty blue eyes. I almost complimented her on her eyes. 

Hmm, life is short. Do things that scare you. That's how I'm starting to see things now.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

mjkittredge said:


> sad thing is she may not have even had a b/f and just said so to shut you down


I don't care. My goal wasn't to get her number or go on a date, but to prove to myself that women don't feel horrified and threatened by a man approaching them with clear romantic intent, unless he doesn't take no for an answer. Failure here would be chickening out and not approaching her.



hailstorm129 said:


> Very smooth indeed. Sigh, if only girls didn't have to learn to do that.


I totally agree but I don't blame them. Too many men think "not interested!" means "actually I'm just playing hard to get, try to change my mind!"


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't think this is a good approach. The most obvious problem is that you're immediately hitting on her, before she knows anything about you. So obviously she's going to reject you immediately, even if she was single and even if she was looking, she doesn't know enough about you to go along with flirting.


----------



## hailstorm129 (Sep 29, 2015)

vicente said:


> I totally agree but I don't blame them. Too many men think "not interested!" means "actually I'm just playing hard to get, try to change my mind!"


Oh my god. Yeeessss. You are a good one. Hope you find your girl!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't think this is a good approach. The most obvious problem is that you're immediately hitting on her, before she knows anything about you. So obviously she's going to reject you immediately, even if she was single and even if she was looking, she doesn't know enough about you to go along with flirting.


I'm learning from pick up artist material, and this is called the "direct approach". It works. I saw my friend use it in front of me at Barnes and Noble and the girl seemed into him and they talked for almost half an hour while I pretended to read a book one aisle over. He ended up getting her real phone number, of course.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats on the steps you've taken so far.

Wow! It's amazing how most people immediately assumed that she was lying about a non-existent the boyfriend.  Because chances of an cute, attractive girl having a boyfriend is ZERO ... right??? :lol



hailstorm129 said:


> Oh my god. Yeeessss. You are a good one. Hope you find your girl!


Yes, some of us know the "secret"! 



vicente said:


> I'm learning from pick up artist material, and this is called the "direct approach"..


Have you also checked out material like Vin Dicarlo's Pandora's Box. There are few good ideas in there about different personalities. e.g. some girls like impersonal approach (Joke: Did you fart ... cause you blew me away!) and others prefer the exact opposite i.e. personal. This can give you a better understand as to why certain strategies work while others don't. On this page https://www.datingskillsreview.com/pandoras-box-a-mans-guide-to-the-female-mind-vin-di-carlo/ the reviews mention that it's not "perfect", but it's better than some of the other PUA material that I've seen as those tend to have just one "generic" type girl in mind. If you only consider that then your approach will fail with girls that don't fit the "generic" type.


----------

